# St Pattys day designs



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya here are a few designs I have for St Pattys day...feel free to post yours!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look great Eric!


----------



## TTOriginals (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Nice looking stuff Eric


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Eric, if you keep practicing maybe some day you'll show us a decent design.

.....roflmao!!!!! Just kidding, you know I think your designs are awesome and I'm totally jealous !!!

Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

FABULOUS designs, Eric!!! Once again, you impress me with your ability to crank them out! : )


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great work Eric


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow! I love them! Great job!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome, as usual. Wish I had your talent and your inspirations.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work, Eric, You've just inspired me.


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow dear they look awesome ..


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is one I just finished


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> Here is one I just finished


very creative


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is one I need to DTG or screen print then apply stones


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Cute, Cute, Cute!!! Like usual, some great work Eric!!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Eric,

You should do an 'Irish Foreplay' design <grin>

-James


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Love the shoes thanks you for showing us


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

here are the first 2 I did ..... non offensive.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

Irish Dancer Leaping


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Laney your site is great.Do you design and produce those transfers in house?What design software you use?are you using a cams machine?very nice keep up the great work!Eric


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

Amandazon247 said:


> here are the first 2 I did ..... non offensive.


is that BLUE MOON font?


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

i like this for pat's big day comin soon


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

cryman said:


> is that BLUE MOON font?


 I am not at home but its unicial.. I just dont remember the exact one ... I swear I am getting a notebook to write all this down...


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

That DTG design is soo funny he he he he


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Well St pattys day is over!!thank god.ok whats the next holiday to design for?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

April Fool's Day, Tax Day , Earth Day and Easter.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Leg cramps said:


> Well St pattys day is over!!thank god.ok whats the next holiday to design for?


Easter, earth day, cinco de mayo, and mothers day I believe are next up.
This year will be the first I do something for earth day.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok,well I have decided.Im gonna start on mothers day designs.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Leg cramps said:


> ok,well I have decided.Im gonna start on mothers day designs.


Ok Eric you asked which Holiday is next and for me It is Easter so here is my 1st Easter design.

Add: This may be the finished design. Not sure though still working on it.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cute Katrina!!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually like the design, what are you thinking about changing?


----------



## Bayac (Oct 23, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

cryman said:


> is that BLUE MOON font?


 Black Chancery is what it is In Illustrator


----------

